# HELP! Desperate :-( AOKP 4.1.2 Alltel NO MMS/INTERNET



## Dzanjin

Hello all!

I enjoy the forums a lot. I've been searching for days, hours everyday trying to figure this out. I've been all over this forum and the xda forum and pretty much anything I can get my hands on.

I have an Alltel Showcase (Started with 2.3.5), and followed all of the steps to flash it all the way up to the amazing AOKP_fascinatemtd_jb_milestone-1 rom.

My sms works, my phone calls work, my wifi works, but NO MMS and no INTERNET (without wifi).

I've tried a lot. I've tried changing apn settings. I've tried using APN Manger Pro (nightmare - actually purchased it and still nothing).

I've found multiple "working" (doesn't work for me) yet very different apn settings people have posted. Here are a few:
````````````````````````````````````````````````````
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Name[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Alltel Wireless[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]APN[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]internet[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Port[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]80[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Username[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]yourphone#@awcc.net[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]MMSC[/background]
http://mms.alltel.com/servlets/mms

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]MMS port[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]80[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Authentication type[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]PAP or CHAP[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]And another: [/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````[/background]
APN: internet
Name: Alltel
Username: [email protected]
Password: *
Server: *
MCC: 310
MNC: 004
MMSC: http://mms.alltel.com/servlets/mms
MMS proxy: mms.alltel.com
MMS port: 8080
APN type: mms

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````
[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Annnd last but not least:[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````[/background]
APN: internet
Name: Alltel
Username: *
Password: *
Server: *
MCC: 310
MNC: 004
MMSC: http://mms.alltel.com/servlets/mms
MMS proxy: *
MMS port: 8080
APN type: mms

`````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````
I've tried just about everything. I'm wearing thin. I've read a few places that there are some other files that may possibly need to be changed? 
Can anyone help? Please? 
I read somewhere location for apn's might matter as well, so I'm in Georgia.

I love this ROM, I didn't even know I had access to it....I thought the best I could get on this phone was CM7 Haha

All help is much appreciated!
Sorry for the long post.


----------



## larryp1962

Try this :
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Alltel APN Settings for Android:[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Name : Alltel[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]APN : internet[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Proxy : wap1.alltel.net[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Port : or 8080[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Username : (your 10 Digit Phone[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)][email protected])[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Password : or alltel[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Server :[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]mmsc : [/background]http://mms.alltel.com/servlets/mms
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]mmsproxy : mms.alltel.com[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]mmsport : 8080[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]MCC : 310[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]MNC : 120 or 995 <---- mines 004[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Authentication Type : <---- it was blank but I put pap or chap[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]If it works give credit to :daddyodizzel[/background]


----------



## Dagex

Try the apns larryp gave you and I suggest AOKP 4.2.2 its really stable and includes a lot more features 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dzanjin

larryp1962 said:


> Try this :
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Alltel APN Settings for Android:[/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Name : Alltel[/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]APN : internet[/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Proxy : wap1.alltel.net[/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Port : or 8080[/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Username : (your 10 Digit Phone[/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)][email protected])[/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Password : or alltel[/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Server :[/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]mmsc : [/background]http://mms.alltel.com/servlets/mms
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]mmsproxy : mms.alltel.com[/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]mmsport : 8080[/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]MCC : 310[/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]MNC : 120 or 995 <---- mines 004[/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Authentication Type : <---- it was blank but I put pap or chap[/background]
> 
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]If it works give credit to :daddyodizzel[/background]


Thanks for the response! Trying it as we speak.....do you know if you have to reboot each time to test the new settings or can I enable airplane mode for a sec then disable it?

Give you results in just a min.

Okay, tried first with all settings including port 8080 and pw as alltel, my mnc was already 004 so I left it. No good.
Trying blank port and blank pw now and leaving 004 for mnc.


----------



## larryp1962

Oh .. i just noticed you have no 3g either.
Sounds like back to stock with Odinville to get your 3g back then flash back up to the rom of choice


----------



## Dagex

Dzanjin said:


> Thanks for the response! Trying it as we speak.....do you know if you have to reboot each time to test the new settings or can I enable airplane mode for a sec then disable it?
> 
> Give you results in just a min.


probably need to reboot just to make sure its working

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## larryp1962

Dzanjin said:


> Thanks for the response! Trying it as we speak.....do you know if you have to reboot each time to test the new settings or can I enable airplane mode for a sec then disable it?
> 
> Give you results in just a min.


you have to reboot after changes


----------



## Dzanjin

larryp1962 said:


> Oh .. i just noticed you have no 3g either.
> Sounds like back to stock with Odinville to get your 3g back then flash back up to the rom of choice


No internet....I can voice calls no problem 

I'm rebooting each time just to be sure.

My only android device before this was the Motorola Milestone and that became a p.o.s. really quick haha back then though it was z4root, cwm, flash and done. Never heard of odin or anything til this showcase. Thanks for you guys hanging in here with me!

Sorry for double post....

Still no good. Changed mnc to 120 and before I could even hit save it vanished! The whole apn deleted itself.....wtf?

hmmmm.....


----------



## Dzanjin

WAIT! JUST REALIZED SOMETHING!

Before I rooted/flashed etc etc etc....I used my old friend apn backup and restore.....but I can't restore it because it's not compatible....I just looked at the xml file and here is what I found:

``````````````````````````
apn name="ACG"
numeric= "31000"
mcc="310"
mnc="00"
apn="ACG"
user="ACG"
server=" * "
password=" * "
proxy="null"
port="null"
mmsprotocol="null"
mmsc="http://mms.alltel.com/servlets/mms"
type="null"

Should this work in theory????!?!?!?!!!??? What the heck is ACG? and for the server and password do I need to put * or leave it blank? Same with everything that says "null" do I put null or do I leave it blank?
Sorry, I must seem pretty naive


----------



## larryp1962

ACG : https://www.google.c....43828540,d.dmg

All the APNS are going to do is get MMS to work.

TO GET DATA 3g....You will have to flash back to stock with ODIN first then dial the activation number . My carrier is dial *228


----------



## Dzanjin

larryp1962 said:


> ACG : https://www.google.c....43828540,d.dmg


Wow.
So has anyone ever have to deal with an ACG apn? Any success....?

Quick side question....would you guys recommend going with Verizon if I'm planning on switching soon?

Trying those apn settings for ACG...update in just a min.

OH, and why do the apn's disappear sometimes?

Just saw your edit....crap....I've been testing this by just trying to search the web with data....so some of the apns might've worked and I wouldn't have known.....son of a...

My activation is *228 as well....
What went wrong for me to have to flash all the way back to Odin? Is there an up to date guide? I had to piece guides from all over the place just to get to here, because some of the guides had too many broken links, etc.


----------



## Dagex

Dzanjin said:


> Wow.
> So has anyone ever have to deal with an ACG apn? Any success....?
> 
> Quick side question....would you guys recommend going with Verizon if I'm planning on switching soon?
> 
> Trying those apn settings for ACG...update in just a min.
> 
> OH, and why do the apn's disappear sometimes?


I personally use cspire but it doesn't really matter nowadays there all high and they rip you off

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dzanjin

Dagex said:


> I personally use cspire but it doesn't really matter nowadays there all high and they rip you off
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


I'm on strict minutes...like 400? Not too much of a big deal b/c weekends start thurs.....unlimited data for $80/mnth?

still testing.....

But yeah, any great guides? Recommended roms? I like AOKP so far....I just want to get my phone as up to date as possible.

Thanks again for everything.

So....just tried my own APN backed up settings for ACG and still no mms......uuhh.....

??


----------



## larryp1962

try this guide : http://rootzwiki.com/topic/19968-odingeneric-showcase-ntelosfe03-fc19fa10ei20eh09/


----------



## Dzanjin

larryp1962 said:


> try this guide : http://rootzwiki.com...19fa10ei20eh09/


So this is basically going to get back to stock? 
Can I then go back up to AOKP Jelly Bean? or something similar? Am I going to have to spend hours testing the apn's again after each ROM install?


----------



## larryp1962

Dzanjin said:


> So this is basically going to get back to stock?
> Can I then go back up to AOKP Jelly Bean? or something similar? Am I going to have to spend hours testing the apn's again after each ROM install?


Yes going back to stock to get your Data back , then you can flash to the rom of choice , But you will have to find the correct APN settings for MMS to work .

When you do find the correct APN setting's ,,, Save them and add on each different rom you flash


----------



## Dzanjin

alright I'll try that, but I'm going to fight to get these apn settings to work first...still nothing....why wouldnt the ACG apn settings work that I was using before I started rooting and everything?


----------



## Dagex

Dzanjin said:


> I'm on strict minutes...like 400? Not too much of a big deal b/c weekends start thurs.....unlimited data for $80/mnth?
> 
> still testing.....
> 
> But yeah, any great guides? Recommended roms? I like AOKP so far....I just want to get my phone as up to date as possible.
> 
> Thanks again for everything.
> 
> So....just tried my own APN backed up settings for ACG and still no mms......uuhh.....
> 
> ??


cspire has a unlimited data plan for 50$ includes 700minites and everything else is unlimited and the latest version of android is 4.2.2 and if you like AOKP I recommend AOKP 4.2.2 located in XDA forum

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dzanjin

Dagex said:


> cspire has a unlimited data plan for 50$ includes 700minites and everything else is unlimited and the latest version of android is 4.2.2 and if you like AOKP I recommend AOKP 4.2.2 located in XDA forum
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


Not bad, looks like they have horrible 4g coverage right now though...only thing I'm seeing.

Back to subject at hand...original apn doesnt work. Any idea why? I've tried about every combination from what you gave me originally and from what I've found before. Still no mms.

Is there no one on these forums that are in the same situation? Someone has to have a solution, there can't be this little of Alltel users....can there?

The big 3 down here is Verizon, Alltel, and AT&T...


----------



## Dagex

Dzanjin said:


> Not bad, looks like they have horrible 4g coverage right now though...only thing I'm seeing.
> 
> Back to subject at hand...original apn doesnt work. Any idea why? I've tried about every combination from what you gave me originally and from what I've found before. Still no mms.
> 
> Is there no one on these forums that are in the same situation? Someone has to have a solution, there can't be this little of Alltel users....can there?
> 
> The big 3 down here is Verizon, Alltel, and AT&T...


well they just started 4g at Christmas so you know haha but there making greater pace at getting it up

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dzanjin

Dagex said:


> well they just started 4g at Christmas so you know haha but there making greater pace at getting it up
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


Haha, yeah I hear ya.

I have not stopped trying different apn combo's since I first posted....still nothing...is there a possibility it could be some other file or something?


----------



## hhp_211

So you followed Larrys advice and odin back to 2.3.5 rom ... Seems like i missed that on your posts... Verify 3g on that one then proceed


----------



## larryp1962

hhp_211 said:


> So you followed Larrys advice and odin back to 2.3.5 rom ... Seems like i missed that on your posts... Verify 3g on that one then proceed


As it had been suggested many times on here ... "Learn by reading"

But some need to " Learn how to read first"









Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## showcasemodr

Not to just jump in and leave, but Larry's right on this one. FYI Odin the generic cdma EI20 (it's been confirmed working with Alltel).


----------



## Double_a2013

Bro, I'm going to be straight with you. I had this identical problem last week on my own Showcase for Alltel. Nothing I did solved it, so finally just Odin'd back to stock and went to see if the "experts" at the store could fix. Of course they couldn't, so I had to put in an insurance claim for a new one.


----------



## Dzanjin

Double_a2013 said:


> Bro, I'm going to be straight with you. I had this identical problem last week on my own Showcase for Alltel. Nothing I did solved it, so finally just Odin'd back to stock and went to see if the "experts" at the store could fix. Of course they couldn't, so I had to put in an insurance claim for a new one.


Wow really? That sucks man, hope I don't end up in the same situation!! Probably going to flash back to Odin in the morning, been swamped with work lately. I'll continue to post results as I get them.


----------



## hhp_211

Dzanjin said:


> Wow really? That sucks man, hope I don't end up in the same situation!! Probably going to flash back to Odin in the morning, been swamped with work lately. I'll continue to post results as I get them.


 if odin back to stock doesn't work with 3g the other thing to do is an esn swap...
What you need to do is activate and old/other phone to your plan/phone #,,,, then switch the activation plan/phone back to the fascinate while it is on the odin'ed 2.3.5 ....
You can do this over the phone with a Rep or go to the alltel store...


----------



## Dzanjin

hhp_211 said:


> if odin back to stock doesn't work with 3g the other thing to do is an esn swap...
> What you need to do is activate and old/other phone to your plan/phone #,,,, then switch the activation plan/phone back to the fascinate while it is on the odin'ed 2.3.5 ....
> You can do this over the phone with a Rep or go to the alltel store...


Thanks for another option! I do have an original Motorola Milestone sitting around....I think I have a custom rom on it right now...
Either way, def going to give everything a shot soon.


----------



## larryp1962

Dzanjin said:


> Thanks for another option! I do have an original Motorola Milestone sitting around....I think I have a custom rom on it right now...
> Either way, def going to give everything a shot soon.


Yeah we've been there....... *broke thing's / fixed them / broke them / fixed them ... in other word's been there - done that LOL


----------



## Dzanjin

larryp1962 said:


> Yeah we've been there....... *broke thing's / fixed them / broke them / fixed them ... in other word's been there - done that LOL


Haha, yupp. Flashed back to the EI20 using Odin and it works, it's the legit Alltel ROM basically lol I remember it looking that way the day I got it....now waiting for the Team Hacksung Build 2 to finish downloading so I can flash to that, then flash to AOKP 4.2.2 BY BBRAD AND BDOGG718 ..woah..hold on....there we go.okay, bac to normal I think....

Quick question!!!
Is it okay to just flash from the EI20 to AOKP 4.1.2 or 4.2.2....or do I always have to flash to the Hacksung rom, THEN to AOKP 4.1.2/4.2.2??

Last time I went from stock, to Hacksung Build 1 (just read build 2 is way more successful for Alltel showcase/fasc/mez), to AOKP 4.1.2 and had all these issues...


----------



## Dzanjin

Sorry for double....

Just flashed to hacksung build 2 and NO Internet or mms........Help?

Is it possible to flash from stock straight through to 4.2 - skipping hacksung altogether - and see if it retsins my apns?


----------



## larryp1962

THS build 2 may be breaking your data ,,,Plus i would get the rom edited for your carrier ( not necessary But the build prop edit will not be the same) , One of the two should be able to help you with that.

But go back to stock again


----------



## Dzanjin

larryp1962 said:


> THS build 2 may be breaking your data ,,,Plus i would get the rom edited for your carrier ( not necessary But the build prop edit will not be the same) , One of the two should be able to help you with that.
> 
> But go back to stock again


I tried THS build 1 to begin with....but 2 isnt working either.

Can you guys help me find an Alltel rom? Or something that will work with a "little" tweaking....not this nightmare I've been going through lol

Is there a way to edit build prop now that might fix my problem? I also tried using titanium backup to make APN Backup and Restore become a system app, then I ran APN backup and restore with the option of "disable ics check" and restored my APN that worked on the stock ROM from this morning....still nothing.

Thanks to all those who are still hanging in here with me :'-)

Sorry ahead of time if some of my posts seem jacked up or quote double, posting from work half the time and the only way to post is on broken pc's I'm fixing haha (I work doing computer repair)


----------



## bennerv

Dzanjin said:


> I tried THS build 1 to begin with....but 2 isnt working either.
> 
> Can you guys help me find an Alltel rom? Or something that will work with a "little" tweaking....not this nightmare I've been going through lol
> 
> Is there a way to edit build prop now that might fix my problem? I also tried using titanium backup to make APN Backup and Restore become a system app, then I ran APN backup and restore with the option of "disable ics check" and restored my APN that worked on the stock ROM from this morning....still nothing.
> 
> Thanks to all those who are still hanging in here with me :'-)
> 
> Sorry ahead of time if some of my posts seem jacked up or quote double, posting from work half the time and the only way to post is on broken pc's I'm fixing haha (I work doing computer repair)


If you still have your original build.prop and other main files for your carrier with data you can request Reidandkat to update RomKonverter to Alltell and you can then flash the CM10.1 Nightlies found here: http://get.cm/?device=fascinatemtd It says fascinate, but when you use RomKonverter it converts the Rom to an Alltell one and it should work just fine then. Direct message Reidandkat and ask him if he will do it for you if you still have the files he needs (I'm not sure which files exactly, but he will tell you, one is build.prop) Anyway you can find the link to RomKonverter here: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/32390-tool-romkonverter-konverts-all-fascinateshowcasemesmerize-roms-21213/

Best of luck and if you need anything just keep commenting and we will help!


----------



## Dagex

Dzanjin said:


> Haha, yupp. Flashed back to the EI20 using Odin and it works, it's the legit Alltel ROM basically lol I remember it looking that way the day I got it....now waiting for the Team Hacksung Build 2 to finish downloading so I can flash to that, then flash to AOKP 4.2.2 BY BBRAD AND BDOGG718 ..woah..hold on....there we go.okay, bac to normal I think....
> 
> Quick question!!!
> Is it okay to just flash from the EI20 to AOKP 4.1.2 or 4.2.2....or do I always have to flash to the Hacksung rom, THEN to AOKP 4.1.2/4.2.2??
> 
> Last time I went from stock, to Hacksung Build 1 (just read build 2 is way more successful for Alltel showcase/fasc/mez), to AOKP 4.1.2 and had all these issues...


don't flash ths before flashing 4.2.2 it causes nothing but problems I don't even see why they still recommend it. Try flashing straight to 4.2.2 AOKP without ths and see if your data works also tell me how like AOKP 4.2.2? And if there's any bugs?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dzanjin

bennerv said:


> don't flash ths before flashing 4.2.2 it causes nothing but problems I don't even see why they still recommend it. Try flashing straight to 4.2.2 AOKP without ths and see if your data works also tell me how like AOKP 4.2.2? And if there's any bugs?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


Alright, I am going to give this a shot first, and then I'll try the RomKonverter option, the 4.2.2 I'll be using is AOKP_FASCINATEMTD_Mar-13-13
Is there any other 4.2.2 for my device?


----------



## Dagex

Dzanjin said:


> Thank you so much much for continuing to suffer with me on this haha
> Showcasemodr actually sent me Romkonverter for Alltel, so I'm anxious to try it out. Just need to find the guide to use it. Got an early day for work today, barely enough to flash my phone back to stock (got stuck on cwm bootloop last night)
> 
> Alright, I am going to give this a shot first, and then I'll try the RomKonverter option, the 4.2.2 I'll be using is AOKP_FASCINATEMTD_Mar-13-13
> Is there any other 4.2.2 for my device?


yea there's hellybelly 4.2.2, cyanogenmod 10.1 (4.2.2), jellybro, geewiz. All if them are great

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dzanjin

Dagex said:


> yea there's hellybelly 4.2.2, cyanogenmod 10.1 (4.2.2), jellybro, geewiz. All if them are great
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


Alright cool, home from work now, suffered with stock ROM all day >:-( lol
About to use RomKonverter now and flash straight from stock to AOKP 4.2.2

EDIT:

RomKonverter is broken, showcasemodr is (hopefully ;-p) going to send me a new one...til then I found an AOKP showcasemtd rom for 4.2.2 that I'm going to try going to straight from stock....no THS pitstops this time.

Wish me luck

EDIT 2:

Loaded the AOKP 4.2.2 showcasemtd.....made phone calls, texted (sms)....had INTERNET!!  ....but no mms....then the whole thing slowed down a lot...tried to grab a new wallpaper from the net....it didnt like that, it hung trying to download the pic...then I tried to set a new wallpaper from my gallery...it hung after cropping....tried to send mms....it said it couldn't but it would when service became available.....THEN I LOST ALL SERVICE.

NO calls, sms, mms, etc....looked at the apn default that's in there and its for cellular south. Changed mmsc to http://.mms.alltel.com/servlets/mms

Rebooted...

OMG EVERYTHING F***ING WORKS!!!!!         and it's waaaaay faster now holy crap!

Thank you everyone that helped me out on this and stuck with me...I will continue to be on the forums for anyone else I can help in return!!!!

YES!


----------



## Dzanjin

UPDATE!!

NOT RUNNING 4.2.2!!!! >









Apparently the one I got is 4.0.4!!! Does anyone have the 4.2.2 for showcase!?!?!?!?


----------



## Dagex

Dzanjin said:


> UPDATE!!
> 
> NOT RUNNING 4.2.2!!!! >
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently the one I got is 4.0.4!!! Does anyone have the 4.2.2 for showcase!?!?!?!?


oh damn then you have no idea what your missing let's put it this way if you think ICS is awesome to us ICS sucks lol you should just be able to flash the fascinate version

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dzanjin

Dagex said:


> oh damn then you have no idea what your missing let's put it this way if you think ICS is awesome to us ICS sucks lol you should just be able to flash the fascinate version
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


Is there one for cellular south? because that's the one that got me working on alltel somehow

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dagex

Dzanjin said:


> Is there one for cellular south? because that's the one that got me working on alltel somehow
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


nope but im fixin update source and everything and release a new version and when i do ill release a showcase version I'll make you one and upload it in a few minutes

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dzanjin

Dagex said:


> nope but im fixin update source and everything and release a new version and when i do ill release a showcase version I'll make you one and upload it in a few minutes
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


Dude, you freaking rock. Just saying. I've never experienced so much support and help from any forum before. Everyone here is an awesome inspiration. Thanks to everyone again, you really have no idea how much I appreciate it all


----------



## Dagex

Still building







I need a new computer haha I'm thinking about building me a system with a A10 5800k black edition 3.8ghz what do you think?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dzanjin

Dagex said:


> Still building
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need a new computer haha I'm thinking about building me a system with a A10 5800k black edition 3.8ghz what do you think?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


Depends on if you're planning on doing high end gaming or what your ultimate goal is....
Either way I would stick with intel's core i series....at least an i5 processor....if you wanna go big or go home then I'd grab the i7 3rd gen :0

Haha....


----------



## Dagex

Dzanjin said:


> Depends on if you're planning on doing high end gaming or what your ultimate goal is....
> Either way I would stick with intel's core i series....at least an i5 processor....if you wanna go big or go home then I'd grab the i7 3rd gen :0
> 
> Haha....


I can't afford that lol my max budget is 450 and this is a good CPU it can smoke low end i5s so I'm happy and its unlocked so yea I found a i5 quad core buts its not unlocked which is a deal breaker for me

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dzanjin

that sounds like a good deal! keep me posted about it 

any luck with the rom? 
I'm going to learn how to develop soon, it can't be too much different from my previous programming knowledge.... I hope lol. I want to help people like you guys have!

Quick question: have you heard of anyone flashing an azpen tablet?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dzanjin

ummm.... where'd everybody go?? lol
spring break I guess?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bennerv

Yeah probably spring break... I would try to help you but I have no idea honestly. They should respond this weekend, or in a little bit.


----------



## Dagex

Well my computer messed up so yea lol just ask bdogg He get you a showcase version

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## white99svt

I was able to get the data working by changing settings in DFS CDMA Tool program under mobile data. Change the Ppp user and login to alltel settings and my 3g came alive!


----------



## Double_a2013

white99svt said:


> I was able to get the data working by changing settings in DFS CDMA Tool program under mobile data. Change the Ppp user and login to alltel settings and my 3g came alive!


I didn't realize you could change PPP on android phones like that. Anyone know exactly how to do it?


----------

